# Blackbean rom by Team Baked



## johnboy7501 (Nov 10, 2011)

Anyone else out there running this? So far I'm loving it. I was a huge fan of Blackice, and this seems to be the follow-up to that. Can't believe nobody had posted this yet, but here's the link to their downloads http://teamicemods.c...aked-downloads/
I take no credit for any of this just sharing the awesomeness.
Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

fixed the title!


----------



## johnboy7501 (Nov 10, 2011)

Thanks for the title correction

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Also travp posted it in the GNex forum that I've seen and I'd think he will post it to this section as well but not sure obviously.


----------



## travp624 (Jun 12, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> Also travp posted it in the GNex forum that I've seen and I'd think he will post it to this section as well but not sure obviously.


Device maintainers will be posting for other devices soon. I am allowing them to make the posts and maintain it as I don't own most these devices already its better they watch over the threads to devices their maintaining.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

travp624 said:


> Device maintainers will be posting for other devices soon. I am allowing them to make the posts and maintain it as I don't own most these devices already its better they watch over the threads to devices their maintaining.


Thanks for the info!


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

Shiiiit, good call tho on posting this for the time being. Was looking for something new to flash tonight.

Sent from my Google Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Millioke (Sep 29, 2011)

Can't wait for the official post for this rom. I got an issue. When I try to install some apps I get "unknown error code during application install -24"

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## johnboy7501 (Nov 10, 2011)

Millioke said:


> Can't wait for the official post for this rom. I got an issue. When I try to install some apps I get "unknown error code during application install -24"
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I have had zero issues and with Trinity kernel this thing is stupid fast.
Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------

